# Problem to post Image



## Guest (Apr 27, 2013)

Hello here, I don't know how can I post any photo in this forum. Anyone can help me? please give me full instruction about post photo in this forum.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

The image has to be hosted on an internet server (search for image hosting service) and then included inside image brackets when you post it here.


```
[IMG]www.yourimages/yourimage.jpg[/IMG]
```


----------

